# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Met dadels gezond de winter door

## FRANCOIS580

*Wellicht kende je die gladde, gerimpelde vrucht wel, maar wist je ook dat het eten van dadels je gezondheid op peil houdt? Verse dadels zijn een bron van vezels, vitaminen, mineralen en antioxydanten. Hier vind je meestal gedroogde dadels, maar deze zijn zeker niet minder gezond. Gedroogde dadels hebben een hogere voedingswaarde. Deze exotische vrucht is bijzonder populair in zuiderse en Arabische landen, waar ze dagelijks op menu staan. Hier zijn de gezondsheidseffecten van dadels nog te weinig gekend, maar nu de wereldkeuken steeds dichterbij komt, komt ook hier stilaan veranderiing in. Ze worden hier vooral gebruikt in koeken en gebak. Hoe gezond zijn dadels en welke verschillen bestaan er tussen verse dadels en hun gedroogde broertjes?*


*(Francois580)*


Dadels zijn hier nog niet zo erg populair, maar gezond zijn ze wél. Ze zijn niet alleen rijk aan vezels. Dadels bevatten ook hoge concentraties aan allerlei vitamines, mineralen en antioxydanten en veel vitamine C, in het viiruitzicht van de winter bijzonder intressant. Van vitamine C is bekend dat het vooral aanwezig is in citrusvruchten als citroenen, sinaasappelen, limoenen en pompelmoezen, maar ook in kiwi's en dadels. Vitamine C stimuleert je immuumsysteem en verhoogt je weerstand. Op die manier brengen dadels je gezond de komende winter door. Vitamine C verzacht de vervelende symptomen van verkoudheden, griep, bronchitis en andere infecties van zowel de bovenste als onderste luchtwegen.



*Krachtig oxydant stopt verouderingsproces* 


Vitamine C is ook een zeer krachtig antioxydant, dat je beschermt tegen de vrije radicalen, verantwoordelijk voor ons verouderingsproces. Dadels zijn darrdoor efficiënt tegen allerlei ouderdomskwalen als te hoge bloeddruk, hart- en vaatziekten en kanker.

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...nter-door.html

----------


## FRANCOIS580

[QUOTE=FRANCOIS580;70059]*Wellicht kende je die gladde, gerimpelde vrucht wel, maar wist je ook dat het eten van dadels je gezondheid op peil houdt? Verse dadels zijn een bron van vezels, vitaminen, mineralen en antioxydanten. Hier vind je meestal gedroogde dadels, maar deze zijn zeker niet minder gezond. Gedroogde dadels hebben een hogere voedingswaarde. Deze exotische vrucht is bijzonder populair in zuiderse en Arabische landen, waar ze dagelijks op menu staan. Hier zijn de gezondsheidseffecten van dadels nog te weinig gekend, maar nu de wereldkeuken steeds dichterbij komt, komt ook hier stilaan veranderiing in. Ze worden hier vooral gebruikt in koeken en gebak. Hoe gezond zijn dadels en welke verschillen bestaan er tussen verse dadels en hun gedroogde broertjes?*


*(Francois580)*


Dadels zijn hier nog niet zo erg populair, maar gezond zijn ze wél. Ze zijn niet alleen rijk aan vezels. Dadels bevatten ook hoge concentraties aan allerlei vitamines, mineralen en antioxydanten en veel vitamine C, in het viiruitzicht van de winter bijzonder intressant. Van vitamine C is bekend dat het vooral aanwezig is in citrusvruchten als citroenen, sinaasappelen, limoenen en pompelmoezen, maar ook in kiwi's en dadels. Vitamine C stimuleert je immuumsysteem en verhoogt je weerstand. Op die manier brengen dadels je gezond de komende winter door. Vitamine C verzacht de vervelende symptomen van verkoudheden, griep, bronchitis en andere infecties van zowel de bovenste als onderste luchtwegen.



*Krachtig oxydant stopt verouderingsproces* 


Vitamine C is ook een zeer krachtig antioxydant, dat je beschermt tegen de vrije radicalen, verantwoordelijk voor ons verouderingsproces. Dadels zijn darrdoor efficiënt tegen allerlei ouderdomskwalen als te hoge bloeddruk, hart- en vaatziekten en kanker.

Lees verder:http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...inter-door.htm

----------

